# Gary Fisher AR Super



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

I went down to my LBS with my heart set on new Trek 2.1, and low and behold they had the new AR Super in blue and ARC Super in black. 

The AR Super especially caught my eye. I rode both the AR and the 2.1 and both were nice, but I walked out with the AR Super. 

Component-wise the 2.1 and the AR are the same because the AR is made by Trek,(since they dropped Lemond) mostly Bontrager components,rims,tires Gossamer C crank, 105 in the rear and Tiagra shifters and front derailleur. However, the geometry and frame on the AR is different and honestly, I thought the frame on the AR was a little stiffer and felt better. I love the color and design. 

The 2.1 sold for $1200 and I bought the AR for $949. And like I said they have identical components. 

I have read in other forums that Gary Fisher could not possibly make a good road bike. 
I have to disagree big-time. The mountain bikes he has made for decades are top-notch, so why anyone think otherwise about his road bikes. He wouldn't put his name on crap. 

Alot of people ride Trek and they are great, but I think Gary Fisher has done well with this bike. I have to say I love it and it rides as smooth as butta and it looks stellar to boot. 

If anyone else owns one these bad boys let me know what you think. 


https://fisherbikes.com/images/fisherbikes/bikes/2009/1600x1200/arc_super_blue.jpg


----------

